
8 Surprising Ways to Win Over Tough Customers - drewahendricks
https://www.nextiva.com/blog/8-surprising-ways-to-win-over-tough-customers.html
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
The most important one is of course at the bottom of the list: 8\. Know When
to Call it Quits.

